# Builders reclaim yards?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if there are any builders reclaim yards in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos/Pombal/Coimbra (etc) areas please?

I'm looking for a set of traditional Portuguese metal drive gates & the new ones are soooo cheap & nasty I can't bring myself to buy them.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The only one I've come across is on the N107 exiting Porto Airport heading towards the A28 more of an antique stone yard than a reclamation yard


----------

